# Can anyone recommend any dapple breeders in WA or Oregon?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know who to reccomend ? Or know anyone selling?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stonebrier Farm on Whidbey Island. Very reputable breeders.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I forgot to check this thread lol,

Thanks I'll check them out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you tried asking this breeder when their next kid crop will be? They have some nice bucks. Not sure on pricing.

http://southwesternontarioboergoats.webs.com/herdsires.htm


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I found a buckling. He is not full-blown through http://rockgardenboers.com/boer-goats-for-sale/bucksbucklings-for-sale/


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'll check em out


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

bump still looking for a buck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a dappled buck.. So hopefully some colorful babies in a couple months


----------

